# Chamber Orchestra piece



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I'll be offering in 2020 just a few pieces. Some by real players, some mockups.

Last year this chamber orchestra work was given a reading by a low-tier professional orchestra. Readings are nice as they give a sense of the work but as is often the case, they're too cautious (read into that: slower if it's a lively composition as this one is) and balance problems abound.

But regardless I looked forward to the recording they said would be provided. Then when I got it, I also received a form I had to sign (due to union rules) that I could only promote a 5 minute portion of the piece. Well this 8 minute piece played slower so it was closer to 10 minutes meant I could only offer the first half or second half. Phooey!

So instead here's the original mockup. Maybe one day, it will get performance. Who knows?

BTW: My instrumentation of chamber orchestra is on the large size and I put the 2 percussionists through a workout. In addition, I used a "whip" for the first time ever in a piece of mine. It was cool to hear that live

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jftoq5cfzjo3nzb/Chamber Orchestra piece.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm curious. How long does it take you to write that? I'm sure no one is less methodical than I am. So I'm just wondering.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Phil,

Two months, approximately. I compose using the full score in front of me from the start (i.e. no piano version to start with). Believe it or not, it takes more time (of those two months) to make the score look good and create parts that include cues and good page turns all while balancing those two with proper font size that players can read off stands that are shared or are further away because their instruments being large.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Vasks,
Compelling stuff. I liked the control and ideas you wrought and the crystal clear scoring. I thought the riffs where quite striking and the rhythm somehow quite American, Bernstein like in places. The percussive 'full stops' seemed to denote something cyclical was afoot, there was certainly a developmental feel which I always like to hear and the sense of build and momentum was gripping too. Do you consider this music an 'absolute' workout or is there a story behind it?

I hope you can get a decent performance of it - it doesn't sound too hard for a reasonable band to play with rehearsal (hah, good luck there eh?) - because I should imagine it'd be quite impactful not least of all because the kitchen department have something meaningful and exciting to offer too.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey there, Mike. 

No, there's no story behind the piece. I just wanted to write a work that was lively and at times mischievous. The first time I had Percussion 1 (on snare) hung out to dry all by itself, I decided I would do it again at pivotal points, with the third time causing a full-fledged breakout into controlled chaos because of the woodwinds mocking laugh at it happening yet again. Some of my rhythms are often "American" (or more accurately somewhat pop-jazz influenced and there are several sections of melodic blues, so that may be the Bernstein sound you feel).


----------



## Minneapple (Jan 14, 2020)

Vasks said:


> I think I'll be offering in 2020 just a few pieces. Some by real players, some mockups.
> 
> Last year this chamber orchestra work was given a reading by a low-tier professional orchestra. Readings are nice as they give a sense of the work but as is often the case, they're too cautious (read into that: slower if it's a lively composition as this one is) and balance problems abound.
> 
> ...


Exciting piece! You've got some nice stuff in it. I can see where a reading would not do it justice But I'd imagine the players liked playing it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Great ending. The second time through I started to pick up more of the process. The contrast of legato string melody was welcome and I like when the string material is played dryly by the harp(?). What are the forces exactly?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, Edward. A second hearing. Thanks.

The forces are 2/2/2/2 2/2/1/0 Timp 2 Perc Harp Strings

Speaking of the ending, does anyone know where the final two chords come from? A very famous/infamous piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The ending from Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> The ending from Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.


----------

